# INTERNET EXPLORER SUR MAC(OS)X



## francois.jardin (17 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Peux-t-on installer Internet Explorer avec Yosemite? 

Merci


----------



## boddy (17 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Oui, si tu as une partition windows.


----------



## francois.jardin (17 Mars 2015)

donc il n'existe plus d'internet explorer pour MacOsX sans passer par une partition windows...


----------



## ntx (17 Mars 2015)

Non, plus depuis des années (depuis ie4 ou ie6). Tu peux essayer avec Wine ou PlayOnMac.
Sinon, il est possible de modifier l'agent utilisateur pour faire croire que ton navigateur est IE. Pour Safari c'est dans le menu développeur.


----------



## francois.jardin (17 Mars 2015)

Interessant de tromper le logiciel en utilisant safari, est-ce que tu peux préciser la méthode... menu developpeur?


----------



## ntx (18 Mars 2015)

Préférences de Safari > Avancées > Afficher le menu "Développement"
Puis dans ce menu, item "Agent d'utilisateur".


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Mars 2015)

... J'me pose une question là, en lisant ce sujet :

Pourquoi ???? [emoji50][emoji32][emoji33]


----------

